# shift boot removal?



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how to hook up the course interlock? I believe thats what its called, right now no matter if the car is turned on or not, I can move from P to R to N ext all the way to 1. I can just pull back or push forward and it goes to that gear. I was told there was a cable you need to hook up under there, and I was just wondering if anyone knew how to remove the shift boot on an automatic? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Eric


----------

